# Ceiling Fan mounting



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Do not operate the fan until you figure out the problem. If you can't figure it out, return the fan or call the company for assistance. There's always a possibility that some parts got mixed up.
The fans I'm familiar with had a protrusion on the ball that would drop into a recess in the bracket.
Ron


----------



## Big Bill (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Ron.

I called the 800 number.....

There's a small 'tab' on the mounting plate that the hole in the ball of the motor has to clip into. After sliding the motor into the mounting plate, it has to be lifted so the hole in the ball goes into the tab of the plate.
Then the clip goes on top.
The installation directions weren't that clear. They just state to "... _align the ball with the tab_..."

I'm going to recheck all the wires in the motor to see if any got twisted.

Thanks again, 


Bill


----------



## guest1172 (Feb 14, 2008)

Any suggestions on getting the plastic lock tab snugly in place?

I can lift the protruding bumps of the plastic tab over the edge of the metal bracket, but the plastic tab won't go in that last 1/8". After giving up with fingers, I've tried a hammer, then pliers. I'm tempted to shave a bit off the end of the plastic tab...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

guest1172 said:


> Any suggestions on getting the plastic lock tab snugly in place?
> 
> I can lift the protruding bumps of the plastic tab over the edge of the metal bracket, but the plastic tab won't go in that last 1/8". After giving up with fingers, I've tried a hammer, then pliers. I'm tempted to shave a bit off the end of the plastic tab...


It sounds like the alignment is not right. Try looking at the instructions again to see if there's a focal point you can get a correct orientation from. Sometimes just walking away for a while helps. Come back a try it again. It might just set in place. If you think you have to modify the fitting, it's in incorrectly.
Ron


----------



## guest1172 (Feb 14, 2008)

Your advice was spot on. Working wonderfully now. Thx!


----------



## samualt (Apr 22, 2008)

If you look just at the ceiling bracket then you can see that the ball slides in from the side. The bracket is a "U" with one open side. The key is that there is a very small tab at the back of the "U" in the ceiling mounting bracket. It is hard to see this small tab. Run your finger at the back of the "U" and you will feel it. If you slide the ball in with the ball-slot pointing to the back of the "U" in the ceiling bracket then you can position the ball-slot into the very small tab at the back of the ceiling bracket. 
The whole ball will drop down almost half an inch and hang lower. Then you know you have it aligned correctly! At that point the plastic locking tab will easily slide into place with a snap and your done.
What is said in the instructions is correct, but they don't clarify it at all. It is a bad design because it would be easy to mount it wrongly. It would be very unsafe if done wrong. I hope this helps someone!


----------



## Andy B (Feb 6, 2010)

*Lock Tab installation for Harbor Breeze Fan.*

Lock Tab installation for Harbor Breeze Fan.

I'm posting this because Harbor Breeze has the worst instructions I've ever seen for a ceiling fan. The lock tab for this fan is impossible if you miss the fact that the hanging ball unit has to slot into the ball bracket, otherwise it is impossible to push home the lock tab. The instruction as so poorly illustrated that you can't tell from the image how the lock tab fits.


----------



## Power Tech (Feb 8, 2010)

Big Bill said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm installing a new "Harbor Breeze" (Lowe's product) ceiling fan, and the motor assembly doesn't fit tightly to the mounting bracket, which causes the light fixture to spin along with the blades when the fan is on high.
> After you complete the wiring, the _"...ball end installs into the hanging bracket by aligning the ball with the tab in bracket"._ Then "_to ensure the safety of the insallation.... install the plastic lock tab under the bracket..."_
> ...



There is a pin with a set pin that locks the ball in place that slides through the fan down rod.

Make sure all set screws are tight.

I have installed all brands and Harbor Breeze is a installation friendly fan. 

Unspin and inspect the wires, they will short out.


----------

